# river level while fishing meldahl



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

curious what's the highest river level any one has fished for sauger at meldahl... I think 30 foot might be the most idk tho I don't think I've been there when it's higher


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Anything over 21 is pretty fast moving in my Trips to the river out of a boat


----------



## saugerdaddy (Mar 30, 2011)

18 feet is perfect if fishing from bank. Anything more and you're being pushed downstream.


----------

